

Psychiatry needs its Higgs boson moment - jcr
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21829140.200-psychiatry-needs-its-higgs-boson-moment.html?full=true&print=true

======
greenyoda
If our knowledge of mental disorders ever approaches the level of physics, it
will most probably happen because of the efforts of neurologists - real
scientists who do rigorous investigation via the scientific method - not
psychiatrists.

